# Caleb's Video Thread



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Most recent:
Riding in the Pond Part 2 - YouTube

Riding in the pond behind my house 2/2/14 - YouTube

---------- Post added at 11:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:00 PM ----------

Throwback videos:
Polaris Magnum 425 testin the waters - YouTube

Creek riding - YouTube

Taking a ride on the Gandy trail - YouTube

And this is me in my truck lol
2002 F150 4x4 muddin just a lil bit - YouTube


----------



## Montes0092 (Oct 8, 2013)

Nice it won't let the first video be watched I'm going riding this week don't know of I'll get any videos or not

---------- Post added at 10:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:25 PM ----------

My magnum will be there one day lol if is quite running into stuff I can't pass up it's still got a lil ways to go trin to talk my fiancé to let me get a sportsman I found cheap lol


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

i still haven't seen a pic of your wheeler LOL try to get some video.... my magnum is stripped down right now! gotta fix the front right hub (its not pulling for some reason) and gotta tighten all my chains back down and fix my pull rope (it broke and the handle floated off while i was riding at an atv park the past weekend) lol


----------



## Montes0092 (Oct 8, 2013)

Which one have u not seen? I'll try to get some videos but there's probably not gonna be any mud or anything it's been pretty dry here really sucks did u not get water in thro the pull rope we are goin to a 2700 acre atv park and camping this weekend so I'll try and get something the only water there is has killed both my polaris and honda the honda almost made it but I let off the throttle to keep it from turning over because it started to go sideways so I hoped off to push it back over so the snorkels wouldn't go under and it died it's the only hole that keeps getting me if like to see ur magnum tackle it u seem to be a lil more experienced at this then me once I get the magnum lifted tires and snorkeled I'll try it again my magnum isn't chain driven like urs tho

---------- Post added at 03:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:22 PM ----------

If u go to my profile and go to my statistics u can go to my gallery the only one I don't have a good pic of is the magnum


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Aight ill go look


----------



## Montes0092 (Oct 8, 2013)

Do u not have any pics up I can't find them


----------



## Montes0092 (Oct 8, 2013)

Man I'm haven a hard time figureing ou what tire to get that honda has itp mudlites and I was impressed with them what is a good tire lol I know I've asked before just not sure


----------



## Montes0092 (Oct 8, 2013)

Another question I ride sand and quite abit hard pack and some rocks do u think the outlaws would be ok for this or are they pretty much a mud tire


----------

